# Is this Fixable?



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

Look at these pics and tell me what you think I should do. What you see is the opening of the OEM sunroof on a MKI Scirocco. I've always wanted a ragtop, so I am inclined to just cut it all out and be done with it, though it would be just as cool to restore it because the sunroof/mechanism still works great. Is there at least a temporary fix I can perform to slow corrosion down? Thoughts?


----------



## bearboy315 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Is this Fixable? (webthread)*

http://www.por15.com/


----------



## 90jettagliT (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Is this Fixable? (webthread)*

get a wire wheel and go to town make sure it is almost rust free any that is left get some rust converter and convert it to primer then primer so it wont come back


----------



## zsimp (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Is this Fixable? (90jettagliT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90jettagliT* »_get a wire wheel and go to town make sure it is almost rust free any that is left get some rust converter and convert it to primer then primer so it wont come back

primer is porous so if you just prime it, it wont do much for ya. I'd suggest using the convertor n all that, but hit it with self etching primer, then a sealer so it wont be porous and wont just invite that rust back in


----------

